# Cockatiel Leg Twitching / Feet & Toe Tapping



## Somebody's Fat (Oct 19, 2010)

Freckles bowing for a head scratch:









Freckles is my 5½-year-old female cockatiel. She's adorable. Have had absolutely no health problems with her since I've had her (months after birth). She originated from an all-avian pet store in Phoenix, AZ. About 12 days ago, I noticed she started tapping her feet randomly. I figured it was some air movement disturbing her feet (she hates that). Didn't really think twice about it until she continued to do it every day, more noticeably when resting.

Little back story on her... a former chronic egg layer (4 clutches of 4-6 eggs per year during her 2nd-4th years of life... then I found this was far too many for a cockatiel, and have since curbed her at 2 clutches per year - her last in February this year). She has no mate... she's the only bird in the house. Also... unfortunately her diet has been 70% seeds, with the rest being some healthy table foods (healthy cereals, pastas, raw spinach). Recently I've cut back on her seeds and increased the greens, no change in behavior yet.

Here is a video of her feet twitching:
http://www.scorpiographics.com/Videos/Leg-Twitch2.wmv

I proceeded to take her into an avian vet 7 days ago. Unfortunately, it only raised more questions. She appears to be in great health, she's very active, eating well, no signs of sickness. She's definitely gearing up for another round of egg laying, with her calcium levels just a tick over a regular range (upward of 13 if I remember, she's at 13.3). Her blood work said her kidney was working well, with whatever the range was for cleaning her system (3 to some higher number - she was a 0.8). No red flags from the blood work - no Lead metal toxicity (zinc is still pending, they had to do another blood draw 2 days ago since they didn't have enough blood the first time) 

The X-Rays shows something incorrect inside of her:









I don't have a copy of the frontal X-Ray but her lower organs were larger than her upper organs (they said it should be more like an hour glass). They say this could be because of her current reproductive state. But on the side view (above), there's definitely some sort of inflammation that *may* be compressing her kidneys that *may* be affecting her legs. Also, that dark area should be all dark... no mass inside of it (this is all according to the vet - I have to trust their judgment here).

So being that this could be either metal toxicity, reproductive inflammation, or something else, they opted to give her a shot of Lupron to curb her reproductive urges, *possibly* ending her inflammation. So far in 7 days, no difference. Actually, she's worse. She sleeps more despite the mandatory 10 hours down time covered in her cage, and her feet are still twitching.

I came across a thread here that was pretty much spot on with what Freckles is experiencing:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=13443

She is most twitchy when resting or sitting still, although I do notice that when she's in a sound sleep, she's finally still (thank God). When she's active, she doesn't seem to have the problem, but I think that's just because she's moving around and not paying as much attention to it. It's heartbreaking to watch her twitch. I wish I could help her... she doesn't understand it and has resorted to pecking or nibbling at her feet occasionally.

I came across an article in Bird Talk about the Eclectus Toe Tapping, although after viewing some videos... this isn't exactly the same:

http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2010-november/bird-talk-eclectus-toe-tapping.aspx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxUMv1g87Kc

The Eclectus seem to expand and contract their toes. Freckles is twitching her entire leg or foot. Mostly her right foot, but she twitches both, usually 2-10 seconds apart. In case, I've removed all vitamins from her water... she only gets naturally fresh water since 2 days ago. I don't know if this is the right way to go, but I'm really running out of options now, and unfortunately there are no solid answers from my vet yet.

Given many of you are absolute experts on cockatiels... I'm hoping Freckles' cry for help is heard here. We appreciate any input you can give us.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You might want to ask the vet to check for intestinal parasites (do a fecal float).


----------



## Somebody's Fat (Oct 19, 2010)

Here are some more Freckles stats:

*Age:* 5½

*Sex:* Female

*Weight:* 105g (seems to vary 101g to 105g in the past week)

*Companions:* Me. No other pets or birds.

*Eggs Laid This Year:* 5 (February).

*Eggs Laid Total:* Maybe 60 in 5 years?

*Diet:* Seed mix, spinach leaves (uncooked), Cheerios/other healthy cereals, cooked spaghetti noodles (no sauce) [rarely, but her favorite], millet spray (as an occasional treat).

*Drinks:* Water with vitamin drop supplement (stopped the drop 2 days ago out of concerns of over-nutrition)

*Cage:* Spacious 27" (h) x 22" (w) x 17" (d), Various perches, a few toys she ignores.

*Activity:* Unfortunately she's alone always when I'm at work 8-6pm M-F. Otherwise, she's out of her cage and all over me in the evenings and weekends.

*Symptoms:* Her legs twitch as per the above video. She seems to be better in the mornings than the evenings. Has been doing this 12 days now.


----------



## Somebody's Fat (Oct 19, 2010)

srtiels said:


> You might want to ask the vet to check for intestinal parasites (do a fecal float).


I will do that! Will send an email now and will call and follow up with them tomorrow.

Looked it up...
http://www.pet-informed-veterinary-advice-online.com/fecal-flotation.html

So what happens if this is something that this test doesn't detect?

And one more note I forgot... her white blood cell count was slightly higher than normal - as reported by the vet. Didn't seem to raise an immediate concern though, might this happen if she has some sort of parasite?


----------



## Somebody's Fat (Oct 19, 2010)

Mixed update... she hasn't been twitching her legs as much, but she still does occasionally. The vet rejected the idea of parasites, arguing that it wouldn't be affecting her neurologically. Pending the next visit I may ask they check anyway. Apparently the doctor I was seeing is no longer with the practice, so the one I'm seeing this Thursday is the one who founded the organization.

Unfortunately Freckles has lost a lot of weight, falling from 103g when she was brought in 2 weeks ago to 94g today. Her usual non-mating weight is about 95g, so maybe this is good... maybe a bad sign. Still too many variables, although the zinc/lead tests shows she's in perfect order.

Just frustrating. I want her to be well and it's this daily "how is she going to be today?" problem. They prescribed Metacam to bring her internal inflammation down. She HATES it but takes it daily. She gives me the cold shoulder for about 20 minutes afterward, despite her quick treat of millet spray for taking her meds.

Anyway... I'll keep updating as I know more.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope she starts getting better soon...must be heartbreaking to not be able to figure out what is going on with her.


----------



## Somebody's Fat (Oct 19, 2010)

It is 

She must be getting used to her 7:30 medicine, she's back to sitting on my knee after just a few minutes.

On a lighter note, here she is staring into space the other day:


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I love that last pic you just posted...adorable with a capital A...Your tiel is so beautiful


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> falling from 103g when she was brought in 2 weeks ago to 94g today. Her usual non-mating weight is about 95g


Weight loss isn't necessarily bad. I'm starting to think that there can be a seasonal weight loss. All my birds have lost weight in the last month but they're obviously very healthy and the change in season is the only thing that's really different in their lives.


----------

